# why i outta!!!!!



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sorry guys running very late today.... i owe bomb props to shuckins, badfinger, mcgreggor57, and sarge........Ill get pics tonight after work. Not quite sure how I landed on gregg or steves radar... the other 2 well there really is no rhyme or reason as to why they would attack a poor defenseless individual such as myself.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Why? Because the purple unicorns told me the rainbows taste better after you send the smoke sticks to friends! 



AND THEY DO!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm quite pleased with this turn of events. 'Bout time that ZK bully got a taste of his own medicine!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm quite pleased with this turn of events. 'Bout time that ZK bully got a taste of his own medicine!


dead ninja's aren't allowed to taunt.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, we're certainly allowed to _haunt_!

:smoke:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH

cough
cough

BWAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> 
> cough
> cough
> ...


QFT!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's quite a beating to take in one day. Can't wait to see the pron!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cell phone pics came out like crap so ill retake them tonight... was rushing around all morning.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does one really need a reason to reach out and smack someone?


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

You took it hard nice bombing run


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Does one really need a reason to reach out and smack someone?


according to you all it took was a little peer pressure


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

It's about time someone gave you a taste of your own medicine..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> It's about time someone gave you a taste of your own medicine..


That's what I said!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

You took it hard nice bombing run


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's what I said!


Sorry Derek, I'll try and think of my own line next time LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, originally I meant "that's what I said", as in "Yeah, we think alike! 8)", not "Hey, get your own line! :angry: ".


...but now that I think about it, I much prefer the second interpretation. I pity the man who thinks just like Craig!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, originally I meant "that's what I said", as in "Yeah, we think alike! 8)", not "Hey, get your own line!:rant:".
> 
> ...but now that I think about it, I much prefer the second interpretation. I pity the man who thinks just like Craig!!!


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

kapathy said:


> according to you all it took was a little peer pressure


I'm easy like that


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, originally I meant "that's what I said", as in "Yeah, we think alike! 8)", not "Hey, get your own line! :angry: ".
> 
> ...but now that I think about it, I much prefer the second interpretation. I pity the man who thinks just like Craig!!!


the only thing worse than thinking like a canadian is actually being a canadian.

side note.... you guys hit on a perfect day.... I really needed an overwhelmingly positive distraction today, and so far this has def. kept me out of my own head..... which is a scary place to be.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

don't let up your defenses now Kevin.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

there is no kevin..... only zuul


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

this is what i got on my phone.... ill try to get better ones in the am

gregg








that san cristobal might have a very short life.... like tomorrows commute in to work

sarge








4 new ones...... love the cabaguan, and oba oba is a great stick always have a few in the humi.

clancy








one of those beers might die tonight my pic is terrible and i cant make out the cigars but i remember most of them being new to me

and ron.....i think a noobie picked on ron so ron picked on me









the coffin and the wooden tube i have no clue but they look tasty, the presidante, esg, newman,...oh who am i kidding every stick in there looks tasty


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hehehehehe.

...

Muahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

A nice hit on a truly deserving brother.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Speechless. All great hits, but Ron's, as usual, takes the cake. I thought Shuckins hit noobs hard....


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow if I would've known everyone was throwing you curveballs this week I'd had have waited. :tongue: yeah was hoping a couple were new. Figured the La Tribu would definitely be a new one. The two I've had were superb. I better start smoking them too because that bundle is going quick! :laugh: Couldn't figure out what else to send and there was that empty spot so I said what Puff bomb would be complete w/ a little Oba Oba to love. :thumb: enjoy em bro! been a long time coming


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

excellente!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

there is some funny business going on.

android, ortiz, fridaygt, & Jose ill get some pics up later today, im off to work now...... oh and ortiz yes you are correct I am evil, but not destroyed and your on my list now.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

well Folks, I guess we can conclude that Kevin is not the smartest of the bunch. :rofl:op2:mg::rotfl::heh::crazy::croc::noidea::lol::caked::tease::twisted::thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nah i got it yesterday with greg's peer pressure note.... ya little stinker. Ill post the rest of the pics on nuke strike 6 when i get home from work.... or if i have enough down time here at work


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jose









that box was a pain in the ass to open!.... tape was sealed so tight i couldnt even see the seams to cut through. Good mix here of new and old.... the old are all great sticks to have on hand and I had none of any of them. The ones i havent had will die a firey death soon.

ortiz








all great sticks... again i had none in my humi so this is awesome.

jordan (RickRoll'D - YouTube)








All great sticks! the cc are all new and that 30yr old honduran is an odd little guy.

andrew (note to self andrew is a vherf spy)








all the nc are great guys, and the hoyo is new to me.

for now I can do nothing but take my medicine. But I will not be defenceless for long.... ok maybe i will but thats besides the point the point is...errrrr crap what was my point ... oh yeah.... Thanks guys def a very odd feeling to be on this end of the nuke strike.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad to see you got a taste of your own medicine


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> there is some funny business going on.
> 
> android, ortiz, fridaygt, & Jose ill get some pics up later today, im off to work now...... oh and ortiz yes you are correct I am evil, but not destroyed and your on my list now.


Don't worry Ortiz, I hear he hits like Richard Simmons with a feather duster. Lol
Richard Simmons - Tickle Fit


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Kap, I guess a bunch of people can now claim "FIRST BLOOD!!!!" on you!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

FridayGt said:


> Don't worry Ortiz, I hear he hits like Richard Simmons with a feather duster. Lol
> Richard Simmons - Tickle Fit


Please don't thread hijack. Discussion of your fantasies should be posted in a separate thread.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok 2 more landed yesterday...

andriy









cg4, t52 piggy, my father #1, alec bradley cabinet, camacho trpile maddy, padron x000

angryeaglesfan 









cabaguan, los blancos nine, padilla miami, avo, punch uppercut.

sorry guys my pics are terrible, i cant find my point and shoot and my cell phone camera has been acting funny.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok 2 more today....

first up jaysaltii (sorry if i got the name misspelled)










hmmmm coffee beans... yeah ill prob make a mess and my wife will be pissed but i bet ill enjoy the coffee enough to not care and a bomber bottle of a craft beer.... ill have to do a little research on that before i crack it open.... any suggestions for what to smoke with it?










and some very tasty sticks, the torano, mow, and mi amore are fav's the other 2 are new.

and trilobyte..... bob come on bob this isnt playing fair.










ok well ive had the rocky 1990 every other stick is new..... and the isom's drrrooooooolllllllll sticks that are way out of my reach at the moment.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Pick any nice med/full to full stick and have at it. It's aged on sp cedar, and it carries through on flavor, so any stick that has a nice cedar touch or could use that dimension to open it up would be perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

is that the IPA aged on cedar? tasty beer!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

android said:


> is that the IPA aged on cedar? tasty beer!


Sure is. Cigar City Humidor Series = Jai Alai IPA with a cedar twist. They have a white oak aged version that is really good as well.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and 2 more today.... hmmmm odd long carpet bombing run.

another bomb from jordan or nadroj or jordead










mb3 (love it), uhc (love it), mow puro (love it), lfd (new), jnd (new)
really should stop listening to gosh hes a bad influence.

and edog










that boli is interesting, love the rest.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Great job Guys!! Some great stuff there! something tells me there's more to come though. :rotfl:


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Very, very nice!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

All I can do it LMAO. The total and absolute destruction is CLASSIC !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> really should stop listening to gosh hes a bad influence.


No clue what you mean good sir! (first blood!)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and just one today. at this point mailbox is a hole in the ground with a sign instructing mailman to throw packages from moving vehicle.

reino.... you fight dirty. isom's all new to me (which isnt hard to do lol) but 2 from 08 and the boli from 09 wowsers! and hmmmm those my fathers look pretty familiar.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad they made it it safely. Enjoy bro!!!!


----------

